# Apple TV 32 ou 64go ?



## dani31 (20 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

La date officielle du début des précommandes étant connue, le lundi 26 octobre, j'en viens à me demander si il vaut mieux partir sur une version 32 ou 64go.

Sur mon iPhone j'ai 64go, j'ai pas mal d'applications et environ 800 chansons dessus, mais bon je ne connais pas encore mes besoins réels en stockage pour l'Apple TV, et puis l'Apple TV on s'en servira quand même moins qu'un iPhone ou un iPad, enfin c'est ce que je pense.

D'un côté je me dis qu'à investir autant prendre 64go, mais de l'autre je me dis que vu qu'Apple n'a pas rendu son nouveau boitier compatible 4K (comme d'habitude chez Apple on y va petit pas par petit pas) il y a des chances que dans deux ans un nouveau boitier sorte compatible avec cette norme, et là autant réduire la casse en prenant 32go...

Autre question, savez-vous si on pourra faire des synchronisations et des sauvegardes grâce à iTunes à la manière d'un iPhone et d'un iPad, de façon à avoir une sauvegarde à restaurer si un jour on change d'Apple TV.

Merci pour vos réponses à mon sondage, et si vous pouviez argumenter un peu ça m'aiderait dans mon choix.


----------



## mnav (20 Octobre 2015)

64 GO, je crois que c'est plus prudent, et plus facile à revendre au prochain modèle.


----------



## hakfun (25 Octobre 2015)

Moi je vais prendre l'apple tv 32 go. Vu que tu as 14 jours pour réfléchir, prends la 32go et si jamais elle te convient pas tu l'as renvoie et tu prends la 64go.


----------

